
Sunfire, Audi en route to synthetic fuel of future - jonbaer
http://phys.org/news/2015-04-sunfire-audi-en-route-synthetic.html
======
PaulHoule
Audi has got to do something for it's brand image

Yesterday there was a bright yellow car stalled out in the middle of the
highway and sure enough it was an Audi.

I see plenty of Cadillacs and Beemers stuck on the side of the road, but it is
not so often to see cars dead on the middle of the road.

